

Getting you addicted: game mechanics - jmtame
http://jmtame.posterous.com/getting-you-addicted-game-mechanics

======
Seiwynn
* badges/points * check-ins * leader boards * mayorships * simplicity * nostalgia

Hacker News has at least 3 of these.

